# How big will he get?



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

My pup is 5 months and 1 week old. He is almost 50 pounds with very large paws....How big is this guy going to get?

KW


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

How big are his parents?

He sounds huge! Although I think it is quite common for them to go through a growth spurt at 5 months. That is when Charlie grew the most.


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

The parents were not huge....average to small. It still looks like he has a ways to go to fill into his paws.


----------



## maxxie (Jan 3, 2010)

This is where the saying, "How long is a piece of string" comes into play!! If the parents are not huge, he is probably just growth spurting, but will eventually start to get into proportion.
Bentley is all legs and ears and has been all along. Everyone comments on how leggy he is, but he is gradually filling out a bit and is now 9 months old. He is looking less like a Great Dane in a Ginger suit these days thankfully.

This is all part of a puppies charm, so make the most of it and I am sure he will grow into a stunning Vizsla, as they all do!


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

Hope he goes to 70 pounds...would love it....


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

As a point of comparison, my pup will be 5 months and 1 week old tomorrow. He weighs 35 lbs.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Ziva is 7 1/2 months and weighed in this weekend at 41 lbs.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Darwin is doing about the same as Cavedog's. He will be 5 months and 1 week on the weekend, and he is about 34 lbs right now.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Kingwilly said:


> Hope he goes to 70 pounds...would love it....


That sound like it would be possible seeing that he is at 50 now.


----------



## irvinaca (Aug 8, 2010)

My V puppy is a bitch, and i was amazed at her weigh in today - 40lbs. She's 5 months exactly. To look at her though she doesn't seem chunky at all.

I did think it was straining my back a bit when i was lifting her over things...


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde is 15 months ans 51 lbs


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby was always big for his age but thankfully stopped growing eventually, he's 22mths and when last weighed was 60lb, that was quite a few months back but I don't think it will have altered much.


----------



## Harry Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

Our boy Harry is 70 ponds and lean.


----------

